# Wait List



## geist1223 (Feb 22, 2021)

In December we set up a Wait List for a specific week at Kapa'a Shores in Janaury 2022. Size of Unit did not matter. We just had to have a certain week to match up with our other Bookings. Saturday we got the email saying we got the exact week we wanted. Being in Cabo we responded by email vice telephone call accepting the week. The Reservation shows in our WM Account. It has been 2 days and 2 shuffle periods and no Points have been taken out of our Account.


----------



## bbodb1 (Feb 22, 2021)

It seems I recall when making a Worldmark reservation previously, I could see a indiciation of a pending transaction if I looked at my account activity, but it did not deduct from the points I saw on the main page for awhile after this.  Might this be the case - can you drill into your account a bit further or is that not possible while on vacation?


----------



## Firepath (Feb 22, 2021)

It can take a few weeks before they transfer the points, with RCI, it has taken months at least on my account.


----------



## HudsHut (Feb 22, 2021)

Tom:
That is strange. Did they charge your cc for the taxes? (All Hawaii resorts have TAT.)


----------



## samara64 (Feb 22, 2021)

Maybe they put it on FAX time but do not charge the account until you call them.

It happened to me before.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 22, 2021)

Paid the taxes by Credit Card I have registered with them. The Reservation Confirmation shows regular Points used.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 22, 2021)

This is not a RCI or II Reservation. We are Worldmark Members and it a regular Worldmark Booking.


----------



## HudsHut (Feb 28, 2021)

You can write Owner Care at
ownersupport@worldmarktheclub.com


----------

